# New sister on her way, and a few questions...



## Snowbelle (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi everyone! Our Sophie just turned 6 months on the 22nd and she is going to get spayed tomorrow. I can't believe how the time has flown by! Sophie has truly just made our lives whole. She is so sweet and loving which has really eased our transition to our new home. Things are finally getting a bit settled and I have been socializing Sophie through puppy play dates, Puppy classes and occasional Doggy Day Care if we are gone an extended amount of time but we still feel that she gets bored and may be a tad lonely at times. My fiance shocked me by surprising me a few weeks ago with the idea of getting a second dog.:w00t: I never in a million years thought those words would come out of his mouth but he was serious and said that it would be much better to have two dogs because "if you only have one dog it is like being an only child and it's lonely." :wub:
I think I fell in love with him even more when he said that..

We truly have been blessed with our Sophie, everyone comments on how wonderful, loving and friendly she is (even notorious small-dog haters!) and we are hoping that we do everything right when we bring in the new puppy in a couple of weeks. We have decided on a Yorkie because as much as we love the Maltese, we have both liked Yorkies and from what I have read here and on Yorkietalk, they do get along well, and he wants two different looking dogs to complement each other lol. :blush:

I am of course, open to any and all suggestions so that I can make the new addition to our family an easy transition for everyone. I was thinking of taking Sophie to Doggy Day Care when we go to pick up the new baby and then introducing them after we have spent some time letting her become familiar with the two of us. 

Thank you so much for all of your kind words and helpful advice. This forum helped so much with our Sophie. I haven't been posting but now that things are starting to finally settle a bit, I hope to have time to be more active here.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Well...... Being both a Yorkie lover (I have 2) as well as a Maltese lover (I have 1)my Yorkie and Maltese get along great. I've had both breeds much of my adult life and when i wanted to get another fluff, after my last died, I couldn't choose. I got one of each!!! Laurel is three days older than Violet. I think the Maltese is a little more baby like than a Yorkie, but the Yorkie loves to be beside me , and the Maltese likes to be on my lap. Don't hate me, but having both breeds for a number of years, the Yorkie is more intelligent of the two.I love love love both the breeds. My Yorkie's can play out and not show the dirt like a Maltese, but the smell of a Malt is heavenly! I wish you luck and you can't go wrong with a Yorkie....... or another Maltese. See I still can't decide which one!! LOL


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

We also love both the Yorkie and the Maltese and one of each and could not happier. As a matter of fact, we have had three Yorkies altogether and two Malts. We think that they are a perfect combination and I know you will be happy with your new little Yorkie. Can't wait to see pictures of both of them. Good luck with both of your little Puppies.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awww bless dear Sophie, she sounds like a dream. And so does hubby, I know your heart leaped. Yorkies are adorable too. I know you will do this anyway, but I would wait till dear Sophie is completey healed from her spay before adding a new baby. 

How cute they will look together.

I did write a littel thread, from a pet owner perspective, not an expert, about adding another furbaby. It was how we handled it, and perhaps it will help you in some ways. I wish you the best of luck. 

Here is the thread,http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...15203-adding-fur-baby-mommys-perspective.html


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I was worried when we brought our Daisy home. It turn out to be one of the best things for Lilly. They play all the time. I kept them separate (baby gates and pens) until I was sure they were good together. Read alhearts post on this it was helpful for me.

My problem is Daisy is so spoiled, she is just so darn cute. I have a trainer coming by to help us get under control and ready for our trip to San Diego.


----------



## Snowbelle (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks ladies! I read allheart's post and it was very helpful. Our Sophie is a dream and I know I will have my hands full at first with two, but I do think that it will be totally worth it to have two little loves in our lives. :wub:

I can't wait to get our new baby!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Congratulations I know how exciting this is! We hails you will post pictures so we can see your new baby!


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

First of all, let me compliment you on socializing your pup so young around strange dogs and people! Seriously, so many people let little dogs get away with being aggressive towards strangers and the like. I am so happy to see owners taking time to actually take the time to properly socialize their dogs. I applaud anyone who does that. I work at a doggy daycare and have been bitten by my fair share - all by dogs who you can tell were not properly socialized.

I truthfully don't think you have to worry about them getting along. She is so young and so will the new pup be, so it should work out well that way. Good luck


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Aww, I have a little Sophie, she is six months, and she is getting spayed next week as well! She is the best dog ever, and I just lover her name  I am also quite fond of Yorkies. I have decided that a Yorkie is going to be the next dog I have. Unfortunately, my husband has not brought up the idea of a third dog 

I think allheart has a great and informative thread for you. Best of luck, from one Sophie momma to another! :thumbsup:


----------

